
Warren Buffett Makes $1 Billion Profit on Electric Car Maker BYD - Anon84
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2009/08/warren-buffett-china-byd-electric-cars-plug-in-hybrids-investment-profit.php?dcitc=th_rss
======
slackerIII
To be clear, he hasn't sold his stake yet, so this is still a paper "profit".

